# Gore Accident - Beth McVay



## jenloisphil

There was a death in Gore Canyon yesterday. The family has been notified and has arrived in Colorado. Arrangements are being made and, if the family allows, will be made public for those who wish to attend. Thank you for being respectful to family and friends while grieving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dave Frank

I really don't want to be the bearer of this news or the details, but it seems there are big discrepancies. 

What I know with certainty is that Beth McVay died from a fall from a cliff river left in the vicinity of Pyrite rapid below gore. I was not in Gore Canyon at all this weekend. My "facts" are from a reliable party that floated in later than her party and saw her walking out of the canyon. 

Gore was at the upper end of what Beth was comfortable paddling, but she had done it many times, frequently walking Gore rapid. She apparently had difficulties above Gore rapid and hiked partway out. 

Instead of heading the rest of the way out she paddled back in solo and seems to have swam possibly from Gore to Pyrite, and subsequently fell to her death scaling the steep cliffs. 

As moderators we have deleted a few posts that had guesses, hypothesis, third hand info or were posted prior to confirmation that the family had been notified. 

I am greatly saddened by the tragic loss of a close friend. 

There will be zero tolerance from the moderators from posts that contain unfounded speculation. 

RIP

[AH EDIT: MEMBERS OF THE PRESS, PLEASE SEE THIS NOTICE REGARDING COPYRIGHT PROTECTION AND USAGE OF MOUNTAINBUZZ CONTENT]


----------



## NYourd

I am in contact with the family. They are looking to hold a celebration of her life Thursday or Friday (leaning towards Friday afternoon) in boulder, CO. Possibly a short service by a river. They are from out of town and dont know the area. They asked if I could try and help find a place to hold the celebration. If any of you out there know of a place in boulder which could be used please let me know. From conversations with Beth I want you all to know that she really held the kayak community close to her heart and considered us dirtbags part of her family. If you know of a spot please let me know. kayak friends will be most definitely welcome and when I hear more details about a time and date I will post it on the buzz.

Nick 412-337-5122


----------



## mvhyde

Sad news indeed, she was a class act and fun to be around and paddle with.


----------



## Skillkilla

Tragic.


----------



## Bonker

Very sorry to hear this. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Marty

RIP Beth. We have lost an amazing person and river soul, someone who touched the lives of a great many of us. Beth, you will be sorely missed and fondly remembered. My sincere condolences to family and close friends.

Marty


----------



## kcon

Thanks for being such a good friend to my sister and helping out with our family over the years Beth. I’ll be sure to give that house warming plant you gave me a little extra love from here on out. It was a pleasure knowing you. RIP.


----------



## Id725

We all loved you, Beth, and we will miss you.


----------



## gh

I only know her through her posts but I have always enjoyed her thoughtful and intelligent posts. She will be missed.

Also like to thank those that held back posting earlier as we requested. Thank you and I apologize to those whose posts were removed earlier.

greg


----------



## miker

*Damn*

Oh Beth, say it ain't so!

You will be dearly missed by us. You were such a good friend and a joy to be with on the river. 

I hope you have a welcome boof-fest in that place up high. You and your family are in my thoughts. 

Mike, La and Row


----------



## sfornst

Very sad news, we'll miss you Beth.


----------



## DanOrion

Without Beth, who will demand that we boof every rock and hop into every eddy? Such sad, sad news about a beloved friend.


----------



## David Spiegel

I first paddled with Beth last summer and she quickly became one of my favorite people to paddle with in CO. We had a lot of great times on Clear Creek, Bailey and Gore.

I will miss your smile and joy on the river, Beth. You are amazing.


----------



## Chief Niwot

Prayers to family and friends. I never paddled with Beth, but I know many of you that did and ran into her often around the river and in Boulder. She helped Jeff and I this spring pull the guard rails out of the Boulder Creek buttresses. She is a whitewater sister that will surely be missed. Peace


----------



## gannon_w

Speechless...

I just spoke with her on the river a few days before. RIP


----------



## Jefe

I boated with Beth several times. She was always fired up to go paddling! The kayak community lost a good person. My thoughts are with her family and all those involved may they find peace in this tragedy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## tmcdevit

Beth will be missed. A positive person and a joy to be around.


----------



## glenn

Very sad. Love and vibes all that were near to her.


----------



## Phillips

Well said everyone. Every time I paddled with Beth, we always had an awesome time. We shared a love for whitewater and vinyl records. Where ever you are beth, I hope there is an endless supply of clean, warm rapds and also an infinite supply of classic rock records as a soundtrack to your eternity. You were a star. I'm glad I caught you mid shine. 

Kent


----------



## [email protected]

*Loss of Beth McVay*

Thank you to all of you in the Buzz Community for this notification. I just found out the news of her death and am stunned and crushed. Beth was a paddling buddy years ago. She attended the Boulder College of Massage Therapy after graduating she worked as a staff massage therapist at MassageSpecialists.com in Boulder. She eventually studied nursing and became a registered nurse in Denver. We are very sad to lose her as a friend and colleague. 








Dirk M.


----------



## SKeen

Beth was, and surely still is among the whitewater family as she "gave her heart to the mountains the minute she stood beside the river with its spray in her face..." I appreciate and will always remember the many shuttles we rode and rivers that we ran together.

Peace Beth!


----------



## pbell

Just a couple of weeks ago, she and I were at the takeout for Black Rock talking about boating in our mid to late 30's. She was understandably concerned about an upcoming birthday and I told her not to worry -there were many years of boating left. 

This whole thing is just so tragic. I'm going to miss seeing you out there, Beth.


----------



## H2Obug

This is such a shock. I'm so, so sorry to hear this. The boating community has lost a damn good soul. My thoughts are with her family and her many, many friends.


----------



## Rich

The boating community lost a great one. 
I thought I only knew her online (she posted here as "ednaout") until the photo was posted and I realized I had seen her on several rivers.

Peace to her family and boating buddies!


----------



## craven_morhead

Terrible news. I'm glad we had the privilege of knowing her.


----------



## Outlaw

Beth was all smiles, enthusiastic, talented, full of boofs, and a wonderful person. I can't believe that we lost her! I'm stunned right now. Before moving to Idaho, my front range crew and I used to paddle regularly with Beth. We all loved having her along. Her positive outlook and mood were very contagious and you couldn't help but smile while on the river with her.

I'm so sorry this happened, and my heart goes out to her family. If anyone gets more detailed info on memorial floats or the service, please post it.


----------



## chrispy

Kent.... I'm gonna cry. I'm gonna miss seeing that heart shaped cactus here on the buzz.


----------



## Phillips

Me too buddy. Today I'm missing home terribly. 



chrispy said:


> Kent.... I'm gonna cry. I'm gonna miss seeing that heart shaped cactus here on the buzz.


----------



## Swank

So sad.


----------



## Redpaddle

I dare say you couldn't spend long on any river without meeting someone who knew Beth. She was the most outgoing and friendly riverperson you ever met. She also broke boats and shed gear more than anyone I've known. The combination of these two traits was that she always showed up at the put in with a menagerie of gear-part hers and part borrowed. That was her charm: you couldn't keep her off the river and she was well loved by so many that she always had someone that she could borrow a boat, or paddle, or helmet, or drytop, or a throwbag from. 

Beth we will all miss you dearly, we were lucky to have followed your lines for a while, boofing every rock along the way.


----------



## kayakprobe

Beth was one of my favorite people to paddle with. She was always excited to get in the water, and is one of the reasons why I was able to get so many good river days in this year. She added so much to the paddling community, both on the river and on the buzz. She will be missed, and thought of often.


----------



## hojo

Beth was one of the paddlers whom I always held in the highest regard. Easy to talk to and even easier to paddle with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dave Frank

Beth was probably the most motivated to paddle of any of my paddling friends. She didn't care if it was 70 CFS or 7000. She wanted to paddle rain, snow, sun it didn't matter. Always looking to squeeze it in whenever she has time and ways looking to get a second run I somewhere else whether on the way or the way back or somewhere else entirely. 

We'll miss you!


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## yetigonecrazy

Incredibly tragic and sad. She had a great heart and a great attitude. She will be remembered and missed.

I guess I'm a little confused, was she trying to hike OUT of the gorge or just trying to get around a rapid? scary and sad stuff. :-( we've lost too many this year. Thoughts and prayers to her family....


----------



## rwhyman

This is very sad to hear. She was a great contributor to the buzz. While I didn't have the privilege to know her, she will be missed.

RIP


----------



## pat

Dave Frank said:


> I really don't want to be the bearer of this news or the details, but it seems there are big discrepancies.
> 
> What I know with certainty is that Beth McVay died from a fall from a cliff river left in the vicinity of Pyrite rapid below gore. I was not in Gore Canyon at all this weekend. My "facts" are from a reliable party that floated in later than her party and saw her walking out of the canyon.
> 
> Gore was at the upper end of what Beth was comfortable paddling, but she had done it many times, frequently walking Gore rapid. She apparently had difficulties above Gore rapid and hiked partway out.
> 
> Instead of heading the rest of the way out she paddled back in solo and seems to have swam possibly from Gore to Pyrite, and subsequently fell to her death scaling the steep cliffs.
> 
> As moderators we have deleted a few posts that had guesses, hypothesis, third hand info or were posted prior to confirmation that the family had been notified.
> 
> I am greatly saddened by the tragic loss of a close friend.
> 
> There will be zero tolerance from the moderators from posts that contain unfounded speculation.
> 
> RIP
> 
> -Dave
> (Seven two 0) 298-2242


the kayak park in boulder is a beautiful place for a memorial.


----------



## craven_morhead

Beth had a great barbaric yawp. From Whitman:



51
The past and present wilt - I have fill'd them, emptied them.
And proceed to fill my next fold of the future.

Listener up there! what have you to confide to me?
Look in my face while I snuff the sidle of evening,
(Talk honestly, no one else hears you, and I stay only a minute
longer.)

Do I contradict myself?
Very well then I contradict myself,
(I am large, I contain multitudes.)

I concentrate toward them that are nigh, I wait on the door-slab.

Who has done his day's work? who will soonest be through with his
supper?
Who wishes to walk with me?

Will you speak before I am gone? will you prove already too late?

52
The spotted hawk swoops by and accuses me, he complains of my gab
and my loitering.

I too am not a bit tamed, I too am untranslatable,
I sound my barbaric yawps over the roofs of the world.

The last scud of day holds back for me,
It flings my likeness after the rest and true as any on the shadow'd
wilds,
It coaxes me to the vapor and the dusk.

I depart as air, I shake my white locks at the runaway sun,
I effuse my flesh in eddies, and drift it in lacy jags.

I bequeath myself to the dirt to grow from the grass I love,
If you want me again look for me under your boot-soles.

You will hardly know who I am or what I mean,
But I shall be good health to you nevertheless,
And filter and fibre your blood.

Failing to fetch me at first keep encouraged,
Missing me one place search another,
I stop somewhere waiting for you.


----------



## CBrown

Your smile will be missed. RIP.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Gah. I can't believe all the good ones that have been taken from this community. 

This is just tragic. Can't believe I'll never hear her call me flowmax again. She was such a treasure. I'll always value her friendship and the good times paddling with that woman. She loved this scene and community probably more than anything. 

Say hi to the rest of the fellas, Beth. I'm sorry I lost touch with you.


----------



## sfornst

Well said Flowtorch: "She was such a treasure. I'll always value her friendship and the good times paddling with that woman. She loved this scene and community probably more than anything." 
That's one of the great things about paddling and Beth exhibited that better than anyone. Folks like Beth make this a community. The last time I saw her was 2 weeks ago and she was shuttling me and a buddy and our creek boats in the back of her truck when she had other places to be. She wanted to be sure we got back on the river before she took off.


----------



## erdvm1

I will miss you Beth. You were a very kind soul and a wonderful person. I am so sad you have passed.

Matt


----------



## stubby

Couldn't believe this when I heard last night. Still can't today. Such a shock and sad to not share a shuttle or paddle again with Beth. I hope you're Yawp is loud and you're soaking in every second of what's next, like you did here.


----------



## NYourd

The final confirmation on times will be in the morning, and I or someone close will be posting the exact information here. But it looks like the celebration of Beth's life will be Friday around 4-7 pm at Millennium Hotel Pavilion in Boulder. Once that has been confirmed by Beths sister in law, I will pass along the information. Thanks to all that helped me today getting venue suggestions to the family.


----------



## yojimbo

I once posted on MB that I had found a lost pogie on Boulder Creek and Beth PM'd me that she had lost one on the Salmon and maybe it had swum up Boulder Creek to be found. Turned out it was someone else's and I am sorry that I never connected with her. Deep sorrows to all who knew and paddled with her. I always loved the heart cactus.


----------



## Theophilus

I just couldn't believe this was true and I was heart broken when I heard about her this morning. What a sweetheart and so much fun to be with on the river. My condolences to her family and friends. http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...1sJgyMsm7x3B7G0KqmRUssb8QeRVU-Q9QFbsr3Jsl&s=1


----------



## jtnc

I'll add condolences to family and friends too. I always looked forward to paddling with Beth whether it was on Bailey, Clear Creek, the Poudre or freezing on the NYD paddle. Her smile and attitude was always infectious. I wish I could have paddled some with her this year during the actual boating season. But my last memories of her were doing laps on the NYD paddle in Glenwood and her getting everyone together for a group photo. And low water last year on the Poudre Narrows and ribbing her about the wine cork for a drain plug as she styled the Narrows. 

Beth touched a lot of people and brought smiles to many faces, she will be missed.

John


----------



## peterholcombe

Beth was so great in so many ways! We paddled together first on New Year's Day when it was 7 degrees. We both had a great time with icicle helmets and all. Wonderful conversation over the 6 hour drive for a 20 minute Shoshone run. We went on to paddle the last 5 or so New Years Days together making a kind of tradition. She was always up for paddling, even in the winter on a powder day, I loved that. Beth you will be missed... Watch over us all on the river. You will be in our thoughts and paddle strokes when the light is just right in the canyon and the water comes to life, in the moments when we all know that the time we spend in these magical places in our boats is more than just an activity but a connection to something greater.


----------



## SueCherry

*I remember running into Beth at the putin on her first time down Bailey. She forgot her paddle and thought she'd just make the run with hand paddles. I assured her that she'd really want a paddle and talked her into taking my break down just in case. Yep, she was game for anything. Thanks for the fun times, Beth. You will be missed.*


----------



## JCKeck1

'Many paddlers speak of the tragic deaths that have occurred in whitewater. For many of us these accidents are too close. They have occurred on rivers we have paddled, on rapids we have run, and to paddlers more skilled than us. Although most people see these fallen paddlers as tragic, I see them as my heroes.
As we all know there are inherent dangers involved with kayaking. The likelihood of fatal accidents occurring on Class IV+ is something we have been forced to acknowledge. Nature has shown that death is a possibility in our sport. Knowing of the deaths that have occurred and realizing that more will follow, my views on this have changed. Although most see tragedy, I see the ultimate gift. We try to ignore it but the possibility of drowning while paddling tough whitewater exists. Nature dictates that some must fall. The deaths have proven to be random. My friends who have given their lives have all been highly skilled. My nightmares have been realized. No one wants to die while kayaking, but unfortunately some have and some will. I now see those who have perished as my heroes. They paid the ultimate price for what we all love. We are so lucky to be able to paddle challenging and difficult whitewater.
I never thought it would happen to my friends, ones so skilled and competent, but it has. It is as simple as this: these deaths allow us to paddle another day. Nature requires a toll for allowing us to paddle these incredible rivers. The majority of us will only pay with an occasional cut or bruise, some pay with the sadness of the loss of a friend, some pay with their lives. This allows the rest of us to live incredible experiences, cherish wonderful memories, and look forward to paddling days ahead. Someone once told me they thought it was ridiculous to be prepared to lose your life while kayaking tough whitewater. I don’t see how anyone can afford to not recognize this possibility.
I remember my friends who have died almost every day. I try to honor them with my paddling. I recognize the sacrifice they made. I thank them for their gift everyday.' ---- Jeff West

Beth, Ladi, Shannon, Jeff, Dirk, and Adam - you're my heros. Thank you for the gift


----------



## Don

*River Gods*

I've heard it said that when a paddler gones down a River God is born. With Beth it seams pure and that her engery will continue. I didn't know her well enough and only paddled with her 5-6 times and always in a group, but Beth stood out as being special.

"Paddle like a girl" means more now.


----------



## KSC

I first met Beth a few years ago, and why wouldn’t I? Beth was a staple in the local paddling community and while I’d seen her around, I hadn’t actually paddled with her until an early season low water Black Rock run. As I was running laps on Rigo, she was on shore studying it intently. I tossed my boat back into the water as she snapped on her spray skirt and looked to me for encouragement. After I shared my well rehearsed last minute advice, she nervously pushed out of the eddy, wobbled a bit as she engaged with the current and cruised through the rapid with aplomb. I paddled down to greet her smiling face.

When I try to summarize someone in words, it inevitably falls short. It reminds me of an old interview with a film director who when asked, “What are you trying to say with this film?” he replied, “If I could just tell you what I was trying to say in words, then I wouldn’t have had to make the film.” I think it’s the same when trying to describe a person. Beth’s life was the expression of who she was. But perhaps by recalling some stories, those who knew her can share in the experience.

Beth and I shared a passion for boating. Being stuck on the Front Range, when the rivers dry up, most people go do something else, but a few obstinate souls refuse to give in. I remember seeing her once at the October Hole. She was pulling in as I was taking out. I told her it was too low and she was better off doing something else. After her session, she sent me a text concurring with my assessment. So imagine our mutual shock when we bumped into each other out there again the following week, at the same flow.

Beth was a very kind person and it doesn’t surprise me at all to see the outpouring of responses from the many people she has connected with over the years. Most of the time Beth came over to my house because she left something in my car or needed to repair/replace a broken piece of gear. But when my house flooded last fall, Beth came by multiple times to help clean up the aftermath. When my baby was born, she offered to help out with babysitting. When Beth came by to drop off food a few weeks after my daughter’s birth, in typical Beth fashion, it took a couple tries. She had prepared a meal, brought it to work, and put it in the refrigerator. When she arrived at my house, she realized that she’d taken somebody else’s lunch instead. It took a few more days for us to get the meal, but when it finally arrived, it was delicious (and even Boulder-tarian friendly)! 
 I always joked that Beth never had her shit together. She’d show up at the put-in with a borrowed helmet, another person’s backup paddle, and a drytop that needed patching. And that was before she asked if you had a throw rope she could borrow. I think it was because she always tried to fit so much in, that she never took a moment to get herself organized.

I had a few memorable trips with Beth. You’d think for someone who would get anxious about certain runs, that cold weather would deter her enough to stay away. But the desire to get out almost always overrode her fear. We did an early season Gore run with snow on the ground and an unpleasant wind biting our faces. I wasn’t even opening my skirt for a second to adjust my backband for fear of losing warmth. We were all a little rusty, but Beth ended up swimming in Kirshbaum. I was worried she was going to be cold and miserable and regret her decision to join us that day, but she just looked a little disappointed about pulling her skirt. By the takeout, she was all smiles again and I was the only one complaining about the cold. 

One time last year I convinced her we should go do an early morning Bailey run (she didn’t need much convincing). I had a full Saturday agenda and wanted to get home early. Speed was never her forte, so I should have known better, but even a bad day with Beth was still a good day. It was her first run down Bailey since having a bad pin and destroying her boat. After a slow gear up session (she was borrowing one of my boats that day), we put on. She wasn’t feeling confident so did a lot of walking early on. Her mind was not in the right place and she ended up swimming in a dinky little hole below Supermax. She got out quickly and I gave chase to the boat which took a long time to recover by myself. When Beth finally arrived, I towed it back to the other side. I had prepared a few sarcastic comments, but before I could open my mouth, she immediately broke down in tears followed by a serious contact lens malfunction. As we paddled out she told me she’d been having a rough couple weeks, but knew that things would get better. We talked through some of her problems, and she was back to good spirits on the shuttle, grateful for a day out on the water. I’m not one to initiate, you know, touching people, so I figured it was a sign that she valued our friendship when she reached over to hug me goodbye for the first time.

There were many more days on the water together. She liked to tease me about my affection for River Brain (and yeah, I’m pretty sure she’d be proud of me for slipping a reference in here). We’d often share a joke about our favorite kayaking personality du jour. While I believe most of her motivation was derived from a love of the sport, she once told me she wanted to increase her boating skills now before age made it too late to achieve the level of proficiency she was after.

When she did a temporary move to Houston to help out her brother and his family, I blessed her with the perfect rundown of must dos in Houston (being a true blood Texan myself). She promptly ignored all my suggestions and even sold her mountain bike, despite my pitch that the urban dirt trails are the Houston highlight. I guess she didn’t like to be told what to do. 

Despite never managing to have a full set of kayaking gear together at any moment in time, she did have her shit together enough to become a skilled masseuse, obtain a degree in nursing, launch a successful career, and still be a quite competent kayaker. I imagine anyone who scored Beth as their nurse had their day upgraded from class II to at least a class IV.

One of my last, most vivid memories of Beth was when she came over to my house this past spring to return something. It was a beautiful morning at a time when everything was green and nature had rebounded from its slumber. I was out on my lawn with my daughter when Beth pulled up in her new-used truck that she so proudly drove, and sat down with us. She looked strong and healthy. She marvelled at how babies sit upright with perfect posture, clearly taking some notes for her next yoga session. We spent some time talking about our plans for the summer and parted ways knowing we’d be seeing each other soon on the river.

The last time I saw Beth was on her birthday. She invited a crew out to Black Rock for a birthday run. I wanted to join her to celebrate but couldn’t get away from work on time and ended up leaving an hour late. I figured I’d show up, do a quick run and catch her at the takeout. As it turned out, she arrived even later than me. My crew doesn’t wait 5 minutes for me to show, but hers waited over an hour. When she arrived, I wished her a happy birthday. Every year she was surprised anew that I could recall her age until I’d remind her that we were almost the same age, our birthdays separated by only a couple weeks.

She must have been pleased that I showed up for her birthday because she gave me a big hug, only the second time I can remember her doing that. I jumped in her truck to ride up to the put-in and she told me about her move to Denver and the challenges at her new nursing job in the oncology department, and all the additional skills she was acquiring. She seemed in good spirits and sounded like the Beth I’d come to know, busy and always looking for the next adventure.

I wish Beth was still around. I wish she was here to share her sincere comfort, care, and humor with the patients in the hospital. I wish she was here to slip me a sly smile at the putin. I wish she was here to offer free massages to worn down paddlers at Bailey Fest. I wish she was here to cry when she has a bad day on the water and yard-sales all her (technically my) gear. I wish she was here to entertain her nieces and introduce them to life’s great adventures. I wish she was here to grow old with her brother. I wish she was here to share her energy, joy and enthusiasm with everyone she meets.

I take some solace in knowing that Beth understood all too well how fleeting life can be and that she lived each day with a richness that reflected its ephemerality. I take solace in knowing that she touched so many lives that we’ll remember her for years to come as we regale in stories reflecting her spirit.

If there’s one lesson I’ve learned from this, it’s that if you think someone is a good person and you value them in your life, you should share that with them while they’re here. Even though I never told her explicitly, I hope that Beth understood that I valued her friendship in my life, and I like to think that our last hug was an acknowledgment of that mutual understanding.

Kevin


----------



## cataraftgirl

I only knew her here on MB, but I always enjoyed her thoughtful posts as ednaout. She was always so supportive and encouraging to everyone, especially us boater gals. Her signature cactus always made me smile. 

Paddle On River Sister!


----------



## hojo

Well said, Kevin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Phil U.

Words fail me... I only crossed paths with Beth a couple times. That was enough to show me the beautiful person that she was. I love the depth of contact and shared experience that we often have as boaters. I will miss you Beth. Much love to all of us.


----------



## duct tape

hojo said:


> Well said, Kevin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Yes, well said. One of the finest eulogies I've read.


----------



## smauk2

duct tape said:


> Yes, well said. One of the finest eulogies I've read.


Absolutely, we all know Kevin has a way with words but wow! That was not easy to read and I imagine even harder to write. I mean that in the most complimentary way possible.

I couldn't tell you how many times I paddled with Beth. Not because we were always on the river together, but because we sporadically ended up kayaking with each-other over the last five years. I remember her having this sharp wit that would always catch me off guard. Here I am, early in my college career trying to maintain some sort of bravado and then wham! Beth would whip out a joke that would have me reeling. She kept people honest, maybe it was her genuine interest in exploring the lives of others, or maybe it was her forthright disposition. Regardless she had traits that attracted friends like moths to a light.


----------



## BrianK

I'm not sure I ever met anyone who was more into kayaking than Beth. It's crazy how many times we boated together last summer without planning to meet up - she was always at a put-in or takeout. At times it felt like there was more than one of her because she was always so present in the river scene. 

I had a Middle Fork permit last summer, and one of the group asked if he could bring a friend along - he didn't give me a name. Sure enough when he pulled up to the put-in he had Beth along with him. It was great spending that week with her on the river, and the nightly massages were a huge hit. 

You can tell how amazing she was by the number of people on here and on facebook that have had memorable experiences with her.


----------



## jmack

Well put Kevin. Let's all look out for each other and have a safe Gorefest this weekend.


----------



## chiefton

Wow. Words only take us so far, but it's what we have in order to share this experience, so these are my thoughts and feelings, in words.

I didn't know Beth well, but that didn't seem to matter, because her heart was not a place with boundaries. It was not the sort of place that could be entered, or departed from. Strangely, or perhaps not strangely, I still feel that sense today. 

Beth carried herself through life with a humorous, abiding intensity that leaves me feeling frankly, jealous. She showed up to life, whatever it was. She brought from the well of her own spirit, laughter, honesty, empathy, and for so many, willingness. I don't know if it was innate or learned, but Beth was supremely aware and willing. A surprisingly rare combination. 

Beth was far from naive, she knew this world and the people in it well. She new the price of loving, and the price of living. It was beautiful. 

Beth was radiant. She was profoundly wise for her age and truly infinitely deep, and may the way that she met every step of her life with openness be a lesson for us all. Beth didn't take herself too seriously, and for me, that is her most beloved trait. A cheerful disregard for the serious approach to life and the people and things in it. 

This community, the paddling community, is incredible. Beth knew this, and at the same time was a pillar of this community. There is no telling how much less many of us would have paddled without Beth's eagerness, and at times downright pesty-ness. She was down to rally and that is again, very rare. Thank you Beth, and thanks to this community. Let's all carry on teaching, learning, sharing, and loving together in the way that Beth so fearlessly did.

This is a sad loss indeed, but also a time for gratitude. 

"The thankful receiver bears a plentiful harvest." - William Blake

Sincerely,
Craig
9709038438


----------



## benpetri

So sad. I'm stunned. I paddled with her a number of times this year. RIP Beth


----------



## benpetri

Very nice tribute Kevin. I'm still at a loss for words


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Very sad news. Beth had a kind heart and was a good person. Its great to see the outpouring of fond memories from the paddling community.


----------



## BEArmstrong

So heartbreaking. Beth was such a great person. Always smiling, always laughing, and her spirited attitude was contagious. We met on the side of the Poudre while I was on a road trip, and ended up paddling together and having a great time. She insisted that I crash at her house since I hadn't slept in a bed in weeks. Before I left she handed me a few of her favorite books she'd read recently, so that I'd have plenty to read while camping. There aren't many people out there who would treat a total stranger so well...Since then I've always looked forward to seeing Beth on the river. She was an awesome human being and I'm really glad that we were friends. She'll be missed greatly.


----------



## plewis05

Really going to miss Beth and her joyfully big smile. She had a huge heart, and even when she got spooked this summer and took a little bit of time away from paddling, she was able to regain her swagger and hop right back into the boat. Water made her tick and she was integral in getting me back in to the sport after a year hiatus. I'm truly thankful for the times that we spent together because of her go-get-em attitude that was complemented by our silly, yet surprisingly deep conversations. She left a good team, but she won't soon be forgotten.


----------



## mania

Here is the 9News article with cheesy stock photo of a lake kayak?

Stranded kayaker dies trying to scale cliff

I did not know Beth but all these stories has inspired me to just be a nicer person.


----------



## pgchan

I'm putting together a slideshow for Beth's memorial this Friday evening. Send me your best, awesomest, funniest, bethiest photos (in a quality better than fbook but less than five trillion megapixels please) to [email protected]. The sooner the better. Thanks friends.


----------



## yesimapirate

mania said:


> I did not know Beth but all these stories has inspired me to just be a nicer person.


This was my exact feeling too.

She sounds like the type of girl that wouldn't want everyone sulking over her loss, but rather celebrating her life. Make Gore Fest into Beth Fest in her honor!


----------



## canton

Beth was the sweetest. This is beyond sad.


----------



## blutzski

Like a lot of others, I ran into Beth frequently at the river just because Beth was so frequently at the river. These memorials confirm the type of person I knew Beth to be. Amazing. When I read a Facebook post about her accident I let out an audible SHIT! that had several people in Whole Foods staring at me. Even though I didn't know her that well I feel the loss. Great eulogy Kevin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lhowemt

I am so sorry to all of her friends and family. Ednaout, wow, it does not seem possible to me and I only knew her through MB. It is nice to read all of the eulogies, people like her are few and to be cherished. RIP fellow Betty Buzzard.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Annie A

*What a Tragic Loss of a an Old Soul*

Although I have not been in touch with Beth for years, I know that whatever lives she has touched along the way of her journey in life, she will be greatly missed. I heard of the news today at a luncheon with a former classmate of ours of her passing. I attended school with Beth and her brother since grade school. She was a beacon of light, a friend to everyone, and had an admirable attitude and respect for life from the time I first met her. To hear of such a loss makes me sad, not only for the loss of such a bright light, but the unfulfilled dreams and aspirations of someone so talented and lovely. 
My only condolence to any who have held her close to your heart is to keep her in your memory forever. 
Find a way to celebrate her life and what she loved. Create something that would have made her laugh and tell a story. Tell her story for years to come.

As hard as that may be....know that she loved every minute of what she was doing. I knew the moment I found out how she passed, and that she was kayaking. Even though I have not spoken to her or heard of what she's been up to for over twenty years.

My heart goes out to John and his family during this difficult time.

Anne Chilton


----------



## g.soutiere

A tragic loss I only knew her from her posts on here, but she seemed like a great person. She didn't bash/ bad talk people when she posted. Gave me good input as a beginner. She truly cared about people and the paddling community (no matter what type of craft you were paddling). She is now mentoring us from above. Wish I got to know her personally.


----------



## Rez072

My condolences to Beth's family. I paddled with her a few times. She exuded the joy of kayaking and life. May her sweet soul float on.


----------



## erdvm1

Does anyone know Beth ' s favorite color?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## bobbuilds

I always enjoyed being around Beth, she was an amazing person, and a huge inspiration to myself and others, I think of her often and miss her. She was so fun to be around.


----------



## kabzak

I remember Beth telling us this crazy story one day after boating how she has fallen out of driving car and I bet there's a bunch more on the topic. She was trully living the life to the full and it's hard to swallow she's not here anymore.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## deepstroke

The last time I saw Beth was the weekend before her accident. She had just finished Numbers while I was still drinking coffee. Just running into her brightened my day. She was always a joy to be around. She's my hero for how she lived. I think a cactus heart plaque placed in the canyon would be a fitting tribute.


----------



## Andy H.

I only met Beth a couple of times but her presence here was wonderful. I'll miss her heart shaped cactus that's just a glimmer of the heart she showed everyone else.

Thanks for Posting this, Hobie.

Saying farewell to Beth in Gore Canyon. - YouTube


----------

